# SM1120 Finally found one!



## YotaBota (Jan 31, 2021)

I put a wanted ad in the used,ca looking for a SM1120 in November and just before xmas I got a message that there was one coming available. I picked it up yesterday!
It doesn't appear to have a lot of use but it's pretty grimy. The motor is 3ph but there was no power to the machine so I improvised with a 110v motor mounted on a board with a switch and fired it up. It's quiet and seems smooth and allowed me to change speeds and feeds to make sure everything worked. It hasn't been oiled in who knows how long so I ran it just enough to see that it all works and all seems good.
It wasn't a purchase price gloat but it does have a couple of gloaty features, Taper Attachment, Bison 3 and 4 jaw chucks (I'm not sure the 4j was ever used), both Steady and Follow rests. Not much else for tooling so I'll have to buy a BXA tool set for it some MT3 stuff, it does have a live center and MT3 Jacobs chuck.
Then there's the need for a vfd, I'm going to contact the TECO guys and see what I need, the motor is 1.5hp so I don't know if the 2hp version will do or if I'll need to go with the 3hp version. I plan to keep this machine for a long time so the vfd needs to be a decent one.
So now comes the cleanup, the other half asked if I will be back by spring,, I said I wasn't sure and she said okay but supper is at five oclock, lol.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 31, 2021)

Great score!

Nice looking lathe @YotaBota  - taper attachment as well - very nice!!


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 31, 2021)

Sawheeet!
Too bad I missed seeing it in person yesterday. 
Re vfd, I had excellent service from e-motordirect.ca


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 31, 2021)

NICE!!!!  What's the spindle bore size on this one?


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 31, 2021)

The spindle bore is 1.375, that's one of the reasons I wanted the 1120.


David_R8 said:


> Re vfd, I had excellent service from e-motordirect.ca


That's the guys I'm going to call tomorrow.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice sturdy well build little machine.  It looks like you got everything with it, which is also quite rare!  It is gonna give you a lot of years of fun!


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice find Mike! Even better than mine with the taper attachment.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 31, 2021)

congrats on a nice find


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks folks, the lathe was in the basement of an old farm house, and luckily it was dry, but it was out in the shop where I found the follow rest. I took a tour of the shop looking for the any BXA and SM stuff but came up empty.
He also has a beautiful, low time Hardinge lathe and he knows about what it's worth so no deal to be had but a very very nice machine.


David_R8 said:


> Too bad I missed seeing it in person yesterday.


Once this covid thing settles down we'll have to trade shop tours.


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice find! It looks like it has jot been used much. Someone finally found a Standard Modern that still had the tailstock,LoL


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 31, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Thanks folks, the lathe was in the basement of an old farm house, and luckily it was dry, but it was out in the shop where I found the follow rest. I took a tour of the shop looking for the any BXA and SM stuff but came up empty.
> He also has a beautiful, low time Hardinge lathe and he knows about what it's worth so no deal to be had but a very very nice machine.
> 
> Once this covid thing settles down we'll have to trade shop tours.


Indeed, that will give almost enough time to clean up


----------



## Hruul (Jan 31, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 31, 2021)

While I was starting to clean up the lathe this afternoon I took a look at stand. The top is 5" x 21.75" x 53" and it's cast. It's webbed for stability and there is a pipe plug at one end. No idea what it is from but it's heavy.


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 31, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Indeed, that will give almost enough time to clean up


The smart a$$ in me wants to ask "the shop or you" but I wouldn't do that


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 31, 2021)

@YotaBota It looks like he mounted it on a cast iron surface plate!  It gives thoughts of making a new stand and recovering that valuable asset for your shop!  At a minimum it is a cast fixture plate.  that makes the piece of irmongery worth about what you paid for the late... Amazing!


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm planning on using the cabinet the SM9 is on so recovery is possible. I've never seen anything like it for sale so that's a fair chunk of change for a fair chunk of iron. Any idea what it would have been used for with a pipe fitting built in?


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 31, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> I'm planning on using the cabinet the SM9 is on



Boy, don't skimp on a base now, you'll regret it.  The two heavy Utilathes that I have seen in person (@RobinHood , @Crosche ) were on heavy stands (cast iron?) with the motor slung beneath.  They just hummed soo smooth when started.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 1, 2021)

I really like all the drawers and I added a 1.5" x 3" tube frame and levelers on the bottom as it was only sheet metal that the wheels were attached to so it's pretty solid now. Without the tube frame the cabinet rocked around like a bobble-head.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 4, 2021)

The VFD showed up today so cleaning is being delayed for a bit while I rewire. But for now here's a few pictures of the cleanup. The last picture seems to be the "holy grail" of SM lathes, lol


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 4, 2021)

That is one seriously clean lathe! Well done.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow you got a real cream puff! It looks fantastic.


----------



## Hruul (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow, that looks awesome.  Doesn't even look used.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 7, 2021)

Lets see, two rolls of paper towel, six rags, half gallon of varsol, half tube of Autosol, 3 pounds of elbow grease and a half cup of spit polish later, and I still need to do the base. There was lots of brass chips around but not much steel, this machine is in really nice shape, it will last me a long long time. That's assuming I have a long long time to go.  I cleaned off a black dust around the pulleys. They must have had the grooves cut and then turned to diameter because the were burrs sharp enough to cut myself on the belt side edges. A quick run with the file smoothed that out so there shouldn't be any more belt dust.
So I've been working on the VFD, TECO L510-202-H1-U 2HP 230V AC Drive | eMotors Direct, it actually works as I'd hoped. All the instructions are in real english and it was here is four days. I'm using the original contactor to feed the VFD and the original start/stop buttons to feed power to the vfd and the fwd/off/rev switch for control. I'll add the freq control and the tack to the panel as well, pic to follow.
Here's a picture of my Frankenwire test setup, I used 1" brads to extend the vfd connections for the test leads to clip onto.




After I get the lathe in it's final location and the vfd mounted I'll do the wiring to length.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 11, 2021)

For all my whining about not wanting to rewire and be able to just plug in the VFD, the rewire worked out really well. I added the pot to control the vfd output just for tweaking the rpm if needed. The tach display fits like it was supposed to be there, it will be running off a battery so I have an on/off switch to use the tach only when wanted. I split a piece of plastic pipe and mounted it inside the cabinet to hold the battery. I took a page from Mr. Conroys tach install (thank you sir) and added a collar to the spindle to mount the magnet. The sensor is attached by a made up bracket bolted to an existing threaded hole.
Next is getting the lathe onto the work bench then finish the rest of the wiring and put it to work.


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 11, 2021)

That looks great. You will love being able to change spindle speed with the turn of a dial.


----------



## mprozycki (Feb 11, 2021)

That's a sweet looking machine.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 12, 2021)

The VFD is primarily for the 3phase, I still plan on using the machines speed controls.


mprozycki said:


> That's a sweet looking machine.


I don't remember ever hearing a bad word against SM, some say they are a little light in weight but that is subject to personal opinion and the lathes purpose. I got hooked on SM with the 9" that I picked up over a year ago.


----------



## Hacker (Feb 12, 2021)

Nice score, the lathe looks great and the stand is a real bonus!


----------



## Hruul (Feb 13, 2021)

That looks like an awesome installation for the vfd and tach.  Congrats.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 19, 2021)

Well the cleanup is pretty much done and I'm really pleased with the condition of the machine. A big surprise was to find the 4jaw chuck/dog plate/face plate/follow and steady rest appear to have never been used. The 3 jaw chuck is the only one with any sign of being cleaned up and used. I don't think the TA has ever been used either. I'm feeling fortunate to have found a machine in this good a shape, no repairs needed or parts to find or replace.
The QCTP arrived yesterday (Accusize BXA) so today was spent milling the t-nut for the compound. It didn't take long to actually machine but it took all day to do it. lol
As for the stand, that big chunk of CI turns out to be cast ALUMINIUM. I never took a close look at it until this afternoon when I put a magnet to it and the magnet didn't stick, I just assumed it was CI.lol. The problem with the stand is that there is no storage so I think I'll build a new one with space for a big tool box and some peg board.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 19, 2021)

Where is the motor on that machine?  I though they were buried in the stand on those ones....

@Brent H , @RobinHood , @Crosche where is the motor mounted on your SMs?


----------



## DPittman (Feb 19, 2021)

Awesome man, I'm happy for you. ( just a wee bit jealous too) .

You might want to think about moving the lathe out of the dining room, or else those lovely curtains might get a bit dirty.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 19, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> The problem with the stand is that there is no storage so I think I'll build a new one with space for a big tool box and some peg board.


That looks like a stand you might be able to retrofit?  If it's aluminum it wouldn't be so hard to cut and bolt in the necessary components you need (maybe).


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 19, 2021)

Needs a chip tray.....


----------



## DPittman (Feb 19, 2021)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Needs a chip tray.....


That'd be the easiest part....build up sides and have a bottom drawer that slides out/open?


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 19, 2021)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Where is the motor on that machine?


The motor is mounted the same as the 9" utilathe.
The curtains are to to keep the gravy spillage off the lathe, lol
Post #13 shows the under side of that chunk of aluminium, to start cutting into the webbing would compromise the strength.
If I build a new stand a chip tray will be part of the plan.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh it appears to be a aluminum top on a steel frame.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 19, 2021)

It's all aluminium that has been cast, the sides and top are .500ish thick and the webs are about .375ish thick.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 19, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> It's all aluminium that has been cast, the sides and top are .500ish thick and the webs are about .375ish thick.



That would make one heck of a welding table!


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 19, 2021)

The SM 1340 has the motor in the base of the headstock plinth. The belts come up the side behind the accessory door.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 20, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> It's all aluminium that has been cast, the sides and top are .500ish thick and the webs are about .375ish thick.


Oh it sure looks like slightly rusted bare metal steel angle frame in the picture. It's hard to tell sometime from pictures.


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 20, 2021)

@YotaBota It looks like your outboard spindle bearing isn’t quite in place.  Mine definitely was working it’s way out.  I don’t recall but it might the 1340 drawings that show a retainer. 
I added one to mine.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 20, 2021)

Morning all,



RobinHood said:


> The SM 1340 has the motor in the base of the headstock plinth


I've seen a 1334 and a 1340 without the cabinet, the motors are mounted the same as mine and the control panel is also the same. Until recently I thought all the 13xx lathes came with cabinets but it looks like the cabinet was an option.



DPittman said:


> it sure looks like slightly rusted bare metal steel angle frame in the picture


Aha, now I see where you're looking. The top 5" of the stand is the cast aluminium painted black, the bottom half is rusty 1/4 x 3.5 steel angle.



Johnwa said:


> It looks like your outboard spindle bearing isn’t quite in place.


Thanks Johnwa - I'll give it a little tap and see if it seats any farther in. From the drawings I have it doesn't look like the bearing seats flush with the headstock casting but I'll give it a tap and see what happens. Was yours working its way out?


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 20, 2021)

Mine was definitely working it’s way out.  It doesn’t fit flush against the casting.  Without measuring it might be about 1/16” proud of the casting.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 20, 2021)

Johnwa - after a light tap with the brass punch the bearing seems seated but I'm going to take the headstock cover off and have a look inside. I should be able to see if the bearing is tight to the casting.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 20, 2021)

Johnwa - thank you sir! When I took the lid off I could see a good 3/32 gap between the bearing and the case. A bit more manly tapping and the bearing is now seated fully. I'll keep an eye on it from now on.
RobinHood - how are yours?, 1120 and the 1340.


----------



## Brent H (Feb 20, 2021)

@YotaBota - you still need this expensive little dude:


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 20, 2021)

No problem.  It took a bit of looking before I found the manual that shows the retainer.  It’s on page 28
http://www.standardmodernlathes.com/docs/manuals/standard-modern-1334-mil-manual.pdf

The other manual I have doesn’t show it.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 20, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @YotaBota - you still need this expensive little dude:


I still haven't had a chance to look yet but for now I think I'm going to pass, a nice brass knurly knob is sounding good. Thanks very much for the offer, at least now you know where it is. 

 Johnwa - the MIL spec manual seems to be the only manual I have that shows the retainer as well, if it creeps again I'll make the retainer for it. Did you built the preload adjuster tool on page 25? My spindle seems a bit stiff (not unreasonable) but that may be just from sitting for a few years. I'll get a few hours of run time before I start messing with things.


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 20, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> RobinHood - how are yours?, 1120 and the 1340.



Both the 1120 and the 1340 have no bearing retainer. I do check them though as they we off their seats when I first got the lathes. I put little sharpie marks as witness lines to see if they move; they have not since the first re-seating.

I think a retainer plate is a good idea in any case.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 20, 2021)

Wonder why the retainer is only shown on the mil spec model,, must be just for the military equipment bashers (says the retired military guy) lol


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 20, 2021)

I didn’t attempt to change the bearing preload.  It felt smooth when rolled by hand and there is no apparent spindle deflection.  
In the 1120/1340 manual there is a drawing showing the gear train.  That drawing appears to show the retainer, but there is nothing shown in the detailed headstock drawing.
The casting is fairly thick and I was able to drill and tap blind holes for the retainer screws.


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 20, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> My spindle seems a bit stiff (not unreasonable) but that may be just from sitting for a few years. I'll get a few hours of run time before I start messing with things.



I did follow the manual to set the bearing pre-load. Made for a very stiff spindle and it heated up to where I was no longer comfortable running it (could no longer touch it) when I was doing a project that required 1000 to 1400 rpm for about 6 hours. So I backed off the pre-load and set it by “feel” ( I know, not very scientific). Ended up a little too slack. So I tightened it a bit more and now I can run all day without the bearing getting more than warm to the touch - probably around 45*C - 50*C now.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 20, 2021)

Sometimes "by feel" is the best way.
I got a couple hours of time in this afternoon with great success, the lathe ran with no issues. The bearings were warm to the touch but not warm enough to be of any concern. I was working on the handles for the mill hand wheels and used the TA to shape the handles, alot smoother than trying to taper by compound.


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 20, 2021)

I think you are set then: warm is good.

From the looks of it and the description you gave us, those bearings are perhaps not even run in. The fact that it is now being used again, is actually a good thing for the machine.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 21, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> The fact that it is now being used again, is actually a good thing for the machine.


Agree, better to be used than sit and get gummed up and rot.
The machine didn't come with a live or dead center so darned if I'm not gonna have to go shoppin.


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 28, 2021)

Just a quick update, the machine is running beyond my expectations. It does everything I ask, right or wrong it still does what I ask, lol.
I got a text the other day from the person who sold me the lathe, he found the original manual for the lathe! I picked it up yesterday and it is the same as the one on line but I don't need the computer to read it. Also in the book was some papers dating the lathe, 2001 was the purchase year. I also learned the older gentleman worked on model steam engines and used the lathe mainly for the smaller parts, brass fittings and such. No wonder it's in such good shape.
Also in the paperwork is most of the manual for a 6300 Clausing lathe, pages 5 to 20, if anyone has this lathe and wants the manual pm me your address and it's yours.


----------



## Darren (Apr 28, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> The VFD showed up today so cleaning is being delayed for a bit while I rewire. But for now here's a few pictures of the cleanup. The last picture seems to be the "holy grail" of SM lathes, lol



MAN! that is a nice machine! I learned on an 1120. I own a 1660 now. That taper attachment in particular makes every othe taper attachment look silly. SM makes nice machines.


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks D, I got lucky finding this one.


dfloen said:


> SM makes nice machines


Couldn't agree more. For me to have a 1660 it would need to go where the other half parks her car,,,,,,, ain't gonna happen. lol


----------



## Darren (Apr 30, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Thanks D, I got lucky finding this one.
> 
> Couldn't agree more. For me to have a 1660 it would need to go where the other half parks her car,,,,,,, ain't gonna happen. lol



lol its not THAT big.  But would she really mind?


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> I still haven't had a chance to look yet but for now I think I'm going to pass, a nice brass knurly knob is sounding good. Thanks very much for the offer, at least now you know where it is.
> 
> Johnwa - the MIL spec manual seems to be the only manual I have that shows the retainer as well, if it creeps again I'll make the retainer for it. Did you built the preload adjuster tool on page 25? My spindle seems a bit stiff (not unreasonable) but that may be just from sitting for a few years. I'll get a few hours of run time before I start messing with things.



Super user you just know it's going to creep again, make the darn retainer. Ya just do it.


----------



## YotaBota (May 1, 2021)

Okay Mom,,,, lol. I feel like I should have my head down, hands in my pockets kicking a can down the lane. 

What thickness material and screws did you use for yours?


----------



## Dusty (May 1, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Okay Mom,,,, lol. I feel like I should have my head down, hands in my pockets kicking a can down the lane.
> 
> What thickness material and screws did you use for yours?



Mother says sorry that's my former military bearing shining through. LOL


----------



## YotaBota (May 5, 2021)

Done! Can I go play now,,,,,,, oh,,,wait,,,, that is play! WaHOO,,,
When I took the top off the bearing had moved ever so slightly but that sucker's not moving anymore. I used a piece of 3/16 plate for the retainer and welded on a tab for the tach sensor. 
Dusty - Thanks for the push, it did need doin.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 3, 2022)

I got tired of walking out into the shop in the morning or two days later and finding I'd left the VFD running so I put an "ON" light on it.
Now I know when it's still on, during the day it's clearly visible and at night it lights up the whole shop. I had to paint off the right side of the lens cause it was blinding me when running the machine. lol


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 3, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> I got tired of walking out into the shop in the morning or two days later and finding I'd left the VFD running so I put an "ON" light on it.
> Now I know when it's still on, during the day it's clearly visible and at night it lights up the whole shop. I had to paint off the right side of the lens cause it was blinding me when running the machine. lol
> View attachment 24788


Funny, I never turn off my VFDs.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 3, 2022)

The way I'm wired is for the green button to turn on the contactor and that supplies power to the VFD. The contactor has a hum/buzz so I don't like leaving on all the time. It's good for surge protection as well since we get a fair number of power outages and bumps.


----------

